# Im torn..buying a new gun..HK but which one!



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok, I just got back from the range. I shot a 40 cal and 45 for the first time. Let me tell you, 45 hands down. I had more control over what I was shooting. I know the ammo is alot, but thats the only drawback. 40 cal was more snappy but its cheaper to shoot.. The only guns they had for renting were the Glock.... I did not like them. Both guns jammed on me twice. So, forget that brand. I have a CZ 9mm that I love. But I want to add to the collection. Im think Im going to get a USP, but should I get a compact or the full size? This gun is for target and self-defense. For sure Im probably going to get a 45

Any suggestions folks?
Any input would be appreciated 
Thanks:help:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Are you sure you want to buy an HK? You might be considered a "label lover". :mrgreen:



> Im think Im going to get a USP, but should I get a compact or the full size?


I would buy the one that feels best in my hand and if I couldn't shoot one before I buy or at least hold one before I buy then I would not buy one.


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

haha! Ok, I deserve that.  Its just I was looking for a 45. I prefer the DA/SA hammer oppose to the striker style and there isnt that many company that make a hammer style gun available in California. The Sig and HK seem to be all that there is for non 1911 style 45 auto guns. The Springfield has a great rep and is way more less expensive. I know the HK are really over priced. Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I don't have enough experience with .45 caliber guns to recommend any, keep checking around here, I have an HK USP compact but in 9mm and I like it a lot.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I prefer the USP full size in 45 acp. It's one of my favorite 45s, for me it's easier to shoot accurately than the USP 45 compact. And I like the 12rd mags.


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Yea, I like the HK or the XD45 , they are nice...grip wise..forget the G21...feels horrible because I have small hands. Cant decide on the full size or compact 45...its not for CCW, strickly target and home defense


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Don't discount a Glock based on a rental gun jamming.... Probablyhorribly maintained. Most Glock owners have 10's of thousands through their's without issues.

That said, one of the hottest 45s on the market now is the XD. I love mine. Super accurate, flawlessly reliable, easy to mintain, and cheap.

Shoot one, and enjoy the trigger...

JW


----------



## pappy49 (Sep 30, 2006)

Glock's and Xd's are both very reliable. The 21 is large, but, try the Glock 30, and 30SF before blowing them off. The XD 45 is very accurate, and at this time very sought after,


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

Coming from someone who owns a USP Compact, I recently bought a Glock 30SF and I love it. It shoots very accurately and easily. The recoil is very manageable and the firearm feels very sturdy. Quality of the two of them is top notch and I would not hesitate recommending either of these fine pistols to you. I'll leave you with some eye candy to help you with your decision...


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

xd45 is all I can say


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

HK makes a great 45. I, too, prefer external safeties and de-cock mechanisms. The Beretta PX4 has similar safety, but only holds 9+1 I believe. If you're not worried about 'concealibility,' I would go with the full size... they're cheaper and hold four more rounds. I have one and it's my primary HD/ nightstand gun. My only complaint is the rail is unique to HK, and not a standard design. I had to buy an adapter to put my TLR-2 on it.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

junkit_boy said:


> Ok, I just got back from the range. I shot a 40 cal and 45 for the first time. Let me tell you, 45 hands down. I had more control over what I was shooting. I know the ammo is alot, but thats the only drawback. 40 cal was more snappy but its cheaper to shoot.. The only guns they had for renting were the Glock.... I did not like them. Both guns jammed on me twice. So, forget that brand. I have a CZ 9mm that I love. But I want to add to the collection. Im think Im going to get a USP, but should I get a compact or the full size? This gun is for target and self-defense. For sure Im probably going to get a 45
> 
> Any suggestions folks?
> Any input would be appreciated
> Thanks:help:


I would go P2000 ,S&W M&P 40 or 45.
Altrhough i would take a glock over both.As mentioned you can rate something off a rental gun.Go to youtube and look at Glock 1000 round torture test.Guide Rod melts on the gun and still fires without missing a beat.You can also look at Chuck Taylors Glock17 page.Fired over 300k rounds and never a jam or part replaced....


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

hi im drummer03 said:


> I would go P2000 ,S&W M&P 40 or 45.
> Altrhough i would take a glock over both.As mentioned you can rate something off a rental gun.Go to youtube and look at Glock 1000 round torture test.Guide Rod melts on the gun and still fires without missing a beat.You can also look at Chuck Taylors Glock17 page.Fired over 300k rounds and never a jam or part replaced....


The fact the guide rod melted is enough to turn me off, :anim_lol::smt082:anim_lol:
Did the plastic sights fall off when they melted?

My M&P survived thousands of rounds so far, not just 1000, and the guide rod is like new.


----------

